# Deep-Shine Detail - Audi S8 - Lincolnshire Detailing



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Audi S8 Receives a Light Correction Package with Gtechniq Smart Surface Coatings.

4.0 Litre V8 Twin Turbo, 513bhp with a 0-62 of 4.2 seconds :thumb:

The Wheels were cleansed using a safe specific wheel cleaner and a selection of brushes and wheel woolies.



The car was then blanketed with a cleansing foam for it's pre-wash to help soften and remove light surface contaminates it was left to dwell for a few minutes before attacking hard to reach areas with a detailing brush







The car was washed using the 2 bucket method, grit guards and a selection of wash mitts



For the second stage on the wheels Gyeon Q2M Iron was applied to remove airborne chemical compounds and ferrous particles. The purple coloration is the Iron Cut Cleaner forming a bond to the sintered iron on the car paint and wheel and changing its state to a water soluble for easy removal.



Once inside the car was fully clayed. The previous stages safely dissolve/remove larger bonded contaminates/tar spots this massively reduces the risk of picking up a large particle in the clay which could mark the paint.



The S8 was then fully dried using a drying towel. A Hot air blower was used to aid removing standing water from shut lines and light recesses etc



The car then received the machine polishing stages of the Package. Vulnerable areas such as rubber and plastic edges were masked up as a precaution. Various machines, compounds and pads were utilised which were dictated by the contours, defects & access of the area worked on to lightly remove various defects.



Before & Afters demonstrating the correction achieved from the package. These images are captured after the cutting/polishing stages and the finish is still to be refined. Light source in the images is 150w metal halide.





























Once the initial cutting/polishing stages were completed the paint was refined to jewel the finish giving a glass like appearance before being coated with Gtechniq C1 Crystal Lacquer topped with C2 V3 Liquid Crystal. In the image below the car is fully refined, panel wiped and inspected ready for C1 application.











Wheels removed, prepared and fully coated in C5 Wheel Armour along with callipers





Glass Coated with Gtechniq G1 Clearvision Smart Glass



Completion Images



















Many Thanks For Looking

Adi
​


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Stunning work mate


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Nice work mate!!

275/35/21 lol!!! These must be huge...


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a beautiful result how detailing should be.

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

NiallSD said:


> Nice work mate!!
> 
> 275/35/21 lol!!! These must be huge...


Definitely lol, biggest BBS CH-R's I've seen :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

That is one rare beast! :argie:

Fantastic job & great finish! :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

massively impressed mate .You must be fit as they aren't a particularly small car 
Daz


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Cracking job


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice, CHR II are quite new out still so quite rare to see


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice Adi, i do like your reading your threads, good pictures and concise :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely work on a great car, BBSs suit her very well :thumb:


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Those 21s are to die for.

Great job.


----------



## SilentJB (Jun 1, 2015)

Absolutely stunning. If I can get my Blue peugeot to shine half as good as that I would be exceptionally happy.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice Work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## achapp1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking fantastic how long did the full job take you


----------



## DavidMelv (Jan 28, 2013)

Top class 😏


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a beautiful job on this car bud! I really like these things! 

That car need to be a little lower on those wheels but I like it nevertheless!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Excellent job again! Do you offer maintenance options also? What kind of durability you have seen with c2v3 on it own?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a job, what a car. :argie:


----------



## Activa2 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great work, mines due March cannot wait.


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

A new fantastic work!


----------



## Yaro V (Oct 8, 2016)

As always, wonderful detail job and great photos! That paint looks simply amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

beast


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Deep-Shine said:


> Definitely lol, biggest BBS CH-R's I've seen :thumb:


And they still look 'lost' in those arches!

Nice work though :thumb:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

that is gorgeous, the reflections & photography, stunning . great work.

the wheels are a no for me , each to their own.


----------

